# *PLEASE CONFIRM*



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*I want to make sure everyone reads this and has a chance to view it outside of a large thread---*

*I need to get the quilt block makers confirmed and anyone who may not be on this list but who would like to join us for the quilt(s) this year,please post or pm me.*

*Those of you who have signed up or shown interest please confirm that you ARE making a block this year (DUE TO ME FEBRUARY 1st 2010) or please notify me if you can not or have changed your mind.*

*In order to complete and finialize the layout I need to know for absolute certain that you are or are not going to make a block asap.*

*If I do not hear from you I will have to assume you are no longer interested.*

*Thank you-
Julie*

--LIST BELOW--

Block makers-10x10 cut slightly larger:

*Linda CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Lynn CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Janet Zee  THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME KNOW. Maybe next year? *
*Michele CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Ann  THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME KNOW. Maybe next year? *
Ear Fax (I talked with in Chicago)
*Amanda CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Sheri-CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Jocelyn CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Jill-CONFIRMED-THANK YOU(I ALREADY HAVE IT! )*
*Kim-CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Boo CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Joelle-CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Katie CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Dale CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Perugina CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Kathy B. CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.
Alana CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*

Big block makers:10x24 cut larger

*Sandi-CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.
Paige -CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Kara CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Beverly CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Marj-CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Geri CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*
*Marie-CONFIRMED-THANK YOU.*


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sheri--yes, block will be on the way to you this week.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't think I will this time Julie. I'd love to but need time to figure out how to do it and now with Spicy here I don't see how I'll get to sew much.

I'm sorry!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'M IN... I bought the fabric and have a pattern, I think. :dance:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Sheri.
Thank you for letting me know Ann.....maybe next year?
Thank you Paige.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm in for the 10X24, plus a second bock if needed.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I appreciate you letting me know. It makes a huge difference not only in layout but how many I need to make or recruit people for and actually if we will have a second quilt to raise money for our future forum quilt.

I certainly understand how things come up and you are not able to make a block,but I do ask that you let me know asap as it directly affects me and the overall quilt.

Of course---I always feel a little sad when that happens as we'd love to have you all on board,but I want you to know I understand.:grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Sandi.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am in-!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish I could but..........


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: Wonderful Katie! :clap2:


Sally---maybe next year girl?:ear:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

YES!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Count me in!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am still would like to do a block, but I am not going to be able to start it until my work slows down in the winter months.

I was thinking of a havanese with a cowboy hat...has someone picked that yet?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Of course, as always -- but you know mine won't be one of the first to reach you. :wink:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- I can do it but not until my student teaching this semester is over (Nov) so if you want to bump me into back up you can. But I should be good to go after Nov 1


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Michele!

Thank you Boo!

Thank you Lynn....there really is no rush as long as I have the block by Feb.1st...ok? I certainly understand that. I usually do not do this type of stuff (sewing/crochet etc.)till I am kinda stuck in the house trying to keep warm! No worries about the cowboy hat...if you'd like to do a cowboy hav by all means go for it!:thumb: No two are ever the same anyway and that's the beauty of it!:thumb:

Thank you Geri ! No worries about being the firstound: Jill was my first one I have ever received this early! I haven't even started a block myself yet! Have a notebook of drawings,but that's as far as I've gotten!ound:

Thank you Amanda! Bump you back? Oh heck no girl!!!! :becky: After Nov.1 is perfectly fine with me....as long as I get it by Feb.1st I'm thrilled!:wink:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Julie,

I will be working on mine but I am sure it will be Feb 1 til I am done.

Haven't started but have it on my "to do" list.

Marie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marie---as long as it is in my hands Feb.1st then there will be no problems.:becky: :bounce: :becky:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You will have it by the first of the year !!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm in, it won't be early, but it will be there!

I'm sure I could do a second square if we need one Julie, let me know.
Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Dale! That's fantastic!:clap2:

Thank you Beverly! I'll jot you down for a possible 2nd as well...:hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You know darn well I'm in! lol I already have enough sketches/ideas for 5 or 6 blocks. 

I'm in for the longer block and another reg. 10x10 one in a second quilt, should that come to be.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am feeling good about it...I have back up, if I get lost in the project. I talked to my sister in-law who lives 10 minutes away and she makes quilts so she can help me if I need help.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Confirm me!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Marj! I knew I could count on you!:hug:

Thank you Perugina!

Lynn---you'll do just awesome! No worries!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Bumping up to make sure others see it and have the opportunity to confirm....


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Julie, I can do one again. I haven't followed all the discussion of it, so you may have to send me a PM or an email with the details. I'll do the 10x10 though.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Joelle.
All the info/guidelines are on that first post in the" Hats Off thread"


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm still going to attempt something. No promises on beauty, though.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for confirming Kim. Don't worry about perfection...it'll turn out just fantastic I'm sure!:thumb:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*We're in*

Alana wants to do a smaller block, so that makes two of us.
Linda


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Go, Alana!!


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

*Quilt 2010*

Julie,

I am in for one 10 X 10 and if you need two I'll do two.

Kathy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Of Course I am still in, I didn't even see this thread, The Front page changes up so much these days, nothing stays on there very long and I rarely go past the FP..cause' I always go to my subscribed threads 

I'm in.

I've bought enough darn fabric to make the whole quilt this time, I think! ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Linda and Alana. It'll be so cool to have a young artist join us!:clap2:
Thank you Kathy. I'll jot you down for a possible 2nd block.
Thank you Kara. I knew you were in,but thought I had better not jump the gun!:becky:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*don't know if this is the right place to ask...*

but what is the final "color theme" for background? And I will use a less busy background, I learned that from Julie last year. Alana has a baseball capped havanese design. Is it okay to use a team name or should she make one up?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> but what is the final "color theme" for background? And I will use a less busy background, I learned that from Julie last year. Alana has a baseball capped havanese design. Is it okay to use a team name or should she make one up?


The final decision in background color will be made later when I get the blocks "in hand". I am shooting for a brick red color but we will see what happens when I receive the actual blocks. I am asking that everyone use a bit of any color of red in their block however "hoping" that it'll all come together. This info is on that first page of the Hats Off thread as "guidelines". Any important update info is always there Linda. Sorry for the confusion.

Alana's baseball hat hav will be a great addition! She can use whatever team name she would like,ok?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am having trouble keeping this on top on the forum so I will just contact Janet and Ear Fax through pm. Chances are they are not seeing this thread.


----------

